# What noodles are those - crispy yellow thai



## toyopl (Feb 24, 2013)

I recently went to Thai/Viet restaurant with my wife and we don't remember the name of what we ordered but she got a bed of crispy thin yellow noodles and on top of that stir fry meet with veggies with sauce.
The noodles slowly took the moisture from the sauce and got moist.
I'm wondering what are those noodles called and how do you prepare them
Thank you.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 24, 2013)

They are a type of egg noodle. Some times you will see them labeled pan fried noodles. 

That is if your talking about these kind of noodles. 




Pan Fried Noodles with Beef Broccoli by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## msmofet (Feb 24, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> They are a type of egg noodle. Some times you will see them labeled pan fried noodles.
> 
> That is if your talking about these kind of noodles.
> 
> ...


 And where would I find that recipe?


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 24, 2013)

msmofet said:


> And where would I find that recipe?



Here:


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome


----------

